# Win XP and MS Office 2003: No more support - help!



## Logique (9 March 2014)

Dear Joe and posters,

my apologies if the subject is covered in an existing thread. The predicament might be something common to many ASF posters?

After April 2014, no more support for my favourite programs - Win XP and Office 2003. 

So for me, it looks like a new PC with min 4GB RAM, plus OS Windows 7 x64, plus a box set MS Office 2013 (x32 or x64..?), I like to have the CD/DVD.

Joe, and ASF posters, all suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## rumpole (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*



Logique said:


> Dear Joe and posters,
> 
> my apologies if the subject is covered in an existing thread. The predicament might be something common to many ASF posters?
> 
> ...




You only need support if something goes wrong. Hopefully you have got your machine working the way you want it to and do regular backups.

 Norton Ghost will take an image of your PC and you can restore the whole lot if needed.


----------



## Panaman (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

I’m still with Office 2003 and prefer it to the more recent versions, as to windows, Win 7 is very good and you can run it in Xp mode as well, and then despite the bad press Windows 8 is actually ok, as long as you update to 8.1, just takes a bit of getting used to but I like it and office 03 loads perfectly ok onto it.

Why does it mean the end of Office 2003? sorry but don’t get it, so what its not supported. All that means is no new updates though doesn’t it; software will still work ok for years to come and it works very well as is.


----------



## noco (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

I have switched to Google Chrome on the internet in lieu of Internet explorer.

It is ten times faster.

 I am not sure what to do with Microsoft outlook....I am not sure whether it will be  affected in the same way..


----------



## Judd (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

As I understand it, Microsoft will no longer issue security patches for the XP operating system so if any further vulnerabilities occur you're on you own.

I upgraded with a new PC as mine was over 10 years old - probably the equivalent in human years of 150!

Went for

Win 7 Home Premium
Intel i7
12 Gig Ram (overkill maybe but extra doesn't go astray)
120 Gig SSD Drive
1 TB HD
DVD +/- RW
ASUS Motherboard
Office Home and Business 2013

Sadly for me one piece of software I liked and was using since 1994 was lost as it was not compatible but anyway I have lost the install disks which were 3 1/2".

And you don't have to stick with Microsoft products for wordprocessing etc.  You can use Apache Open Office (a download) and Gmail but be aware some forums will not accept Gmail addresses.

PS:  Also bought a 1 TB external hard disk for backup for the entire system which I do each week and for my accounting data which I do every day.  Some prefer to use cloud storage but....Hmm.


----------



## Judd (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

Knew I forgot something.  The link.  Here it is:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/enterprise/endofsupport.aspx


----------



## DB008 (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

There are tons of options.

If going for a PC, then l'd do a laptop (running Windows 8.1) with an external monitor and wireless keyboard + mouse.

Buy a el-cheapo laptop (~$500) http://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers/acer/e1-522-15-6-inch-notebook-sku-491784/

A monitor/screen - (~$200) - http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24774&cPath=1088&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed&gclid=CI7u9ayUhb0CFQMGvAodejEABg#googlebase

A wireless keyboard + mouse ($50) - http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/products/Technology/Monitors/23-26-Monitors/HPB3A19AA


$750 - Sorted!

With office, search around. Can be sometimes had for ~$50.


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

Wow! Not having bought any computer gear for quite a while, I had no idea that laptops had become so cheap.

Maybe time for the old clunker to go......

Currently running Windows XP on a desktop that's a bit over 9 years old. Does the job but it struggles somewhat at times and can be slow. This might be a logical time to upgrade I think.


----------



## noco (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*



Smurf1976 said:


> Wow! Not having bought any computer gear for quite a while, I had no idea that laptops had become so cheap.
> 
> Maybe time for the old clunker to go......
> 
> Currently running Windows XP on a desktop that's a bit over 9 years old. Does the job but it struggles somewhat at times and can be slow. This might be a logical time to upgrade I think.




My Win XP was struggling also with Internet Explorer and then last week I switched to Google Chrome. It is some 10 times faster but at this stage I an uncertain what to do with Microsoft Office Outlook for emails.


----------



## rumpole (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*



noco said:


> My Win XP was struggling also with Internet Explorer and then last week I switched to Google Chrome. It is some 10 times faster but at this stage I an uncertain what to do with Microsoft Office Outlook for emails.




You might try Outlook Express if Outlook is a problem. Express is a cut down version, but faster and easier to use.


----------



## DB008 (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

Noco - I use Thunderbird. It's made by the Mozilla team (aka - Firefox), and free. Does the same job as Outlook.

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/


Sorry, I got the monitor and keyboard/mouse link mixed up. Just go to officeworks.com.au and you'll find a Microsoft wireless keyboard/mouse combo for ~$50


----------



## noco (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*



rumpole said:


> You might try Outlook Express if Outlook is a problem. Express is a cut down version, but faster and easier to use.




rumpole or anyone else for that matter, if I switch to Outlook Express how do I transfer all saved emails from Microsoft Office Outlook to Outlook Express.

I I switch to Outlook Express will I lose all from Microsoft Express Outlook?

Also Outlook Express requires your email name @outlook.com   ..........how will that affect my current server which is iprimus.com.au


----------



## Judd (9 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*



noco said:


> rumpole or anyone else for that matter, if I switch to Outlook Express how do I transfer all saved emails from Microsoft Office Outlook to Outlook Express.
> 
> I I switch to Outlook Express will I lose all from Microsoft Express Outlook?
> 
> Also Outlook Express requires your email name @outlook.com   ..........how will that affect my current server which is iprimus.com.au




noco, Outlook Express as a program is basically gone and Microsoft has replaced it with Microsoft Mail for which you need at least Microsoft Vista or Windows 7 operating system.

I suspect you may be fighting a losing battle to keep the operating system you presently have and eventually you will need to upgrade the operating system and the compatible software programs (word processing, email, spreadsheets, etc.)  I am no techie but I am inclined to think the server is not going to be the issue, it just receives stuff sent to you and what you send to it.  You can probably keep going exactly as you are now but at some stage you could be leaving yourself open to all manner of malware and other nasties.

I know nothing much about computing and realised that not knowing the ins and outs meant getting and paying for on the ground technical help.

Just to clarify, Chrome, Internet Explorer, Firefox and all other browsers are just that, browsers.  They are not the operating system and it is the XP operating system and Office 2003 software which are no longer going to be supported with security updates by Microsoft or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## rumpole (10 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*



noco said:


> rumpole or anyone else for that matter, if I switch to Outlook Express how do I transfer all saved emails from Microsoft Office Outlook to Outlook Express.
> 
> I I switch to Outlook Express will I lose all from Microsoft Express Outlook?
> 
> Also Outlook Express requires your email name @outlook.com   ..........how will that affect my current server which is iprimus.com.au




If you want to go down the outlook express route, look at this

http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/o...m-outlook-to-outlook-express-HA001094388.aspx

Basically I reckon if it aint broke, don't try and fix it, but if you have a definite reason to get rid of Outlook, Express is an option for a quick and dirty email system. (If it still exists). Maybe try Thunderbird as suggested, but first check if you can import messages, folders etc from Outlook.


----------



## Judd (10 March 2014)

Yes, noco can do that as can everyone else.

Yet isn't anyone the slightest bit concerned that when Logique raised the issue of XP going, noco posted "I have switched to Google Chrome on the internet in lieu of Internet explorer" implying a possible lack of awareness of the difference between an operating system, which is going the way of the Dodo, and applications which the operating systems support, ie allow them to actually function?

However, "if it aint broke, don't try and fix it" may not apply since if the operating system will not, in the not-to-distant future, be secure then the system is effectively broken.

If I recall correctly, at some stage there could even be an issue with some browsers such as, Chrome and Explorer.  Some older Internet Explorer versions which can run on XP no longer receive security patches. Google Chrome will continue supporting Windows XP until at least April 2015, while Mozilla Firefox has no announced plans to stop supporting Windows XP - yet.  So whatcha gonna do when that happens?

Anyway, peoples can do what they want.


----------



## rumpole (10 March 2014)

Judd said:


> Anyway, peoples can do what they want.




As I understand, if I want to upgrade from XP SP3 to Windows 8 I have to format my HDD, install the new OS and then manually reload every program plus the data and system settings. Is that correct?

Also maybe some of my programs won't work at all with the new OS. I don't want to find this out when it's too late.


----------



## Judd (10 March 2014)

rumpole said:


> As I understand, if I want to upgrade from XP SP3 to Windows 8 I have to format my HDD, install the new OS and then manually reload every program plus the data and system settings. Is that correct?
> 
> Also maybe some of my programs won't work at all with the new OS. I don't want to find this out when it's too late.




Could be the case.  I had a techie shift all my stuff of the old PC and then move back to the new one.  I am not going to fool around with something I know little about.  Way too dangerous in my view and not a way to save time, trouble or money.

Here is a link to an upgrade adviser from Microsoft. It's how I discovered one of my favourite bits of software which I had used for almost 20 years was now cactus.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor

Sorry, that's the one for Win 7.  Here is the adviser for Win 8.1

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8


----------



## sydboy007 (10 March 2014)

Anyone working for a largish company can take advantage of the Microsft HUP which gets you Office for $15 to download or an extra $15 gets a DVD shipped to you.

http://www.microsofthup.com/hupau/home.aspx?culture=en-AU

I've used this a number of times over the years so have office 2010 on a couple of PCs and Office 2013 on another.


----------



## Logique (10 March 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for the replies, it actually helps a lot.

Judd, I would very much like to use a product like Apache Open Office, it looks really good, and claims to be 'compatible with other major office suites'. 

Bears further investigation, no question.


----------



## DB008 (10 March 2014)

Logique - you could also open a Google e-mail account, and start using all their (google) free services.

This includes 'Google Drive' - which is _very_ handy. It can do all office word, excel, powerpoint documents etc etc...pretty much everything and it's all online - if that doesn't bother you.

http://www.google.com.au/about/products/

BTW - how much is your budget for the new computer?


----------



## Judd (11 March 2014)

A thought struck me last night; a rare occurrence.

Seems the move is towards having everything online; documents, spreadsheets, banking details, accounting packages, even operating software.

So what happens when you die and the executor of your Will has to sort the mess out?

A morbid question but it is one which will face each and everyone of us or rather those who have to sweep up the tailings.

I answered my own question by typing out, printing and leaving it close to my Will each and every detail of my access codes passwords and the like.  No doubt the security pundits will reel back in horror but I haven't seen anywhere where this issue has been addressed but maybe I haven't looked hard enough.

In any event, should some despicable bugger ransack my home, I strongly doubt they with bother all that much with a crumpled envelope at the bottom of my underwear drawer.


----------



## rumpole (11 March 2014)

Judd said:


> A thought struck me last night; a rare occurrence.
> 
> Seems the move is towards having everything online; documents, spreadsheets, banking details, accounting packages, even operating software.
> 
> ...





The apparently increasing use of "Cloud" storage is surely disturbing. Having all your personal data on someone elses computer leads to the potential of mass hacking, identity theft bank account raids and more.

No one can convince me that cloud storage is secure and private, what can be encrypted can be hacked.


----------



## Judd (11 March 2014)

rumpole said:


> The apparently increasing use of "Cloud" storage is surely disturbing. Having all your personal data on someone elses computer leads to the potential of mass hacking, identity theft bank account raids and more.
> 
> No one can convince me that cloud storage is secure and private, what can be encrypted can be hacked.




True but that is not the issue I raised.

And Admin, I've put this in the incorrect thread and should have started a new one .  Any chance of moving the relevant posts to a new thread?


----------



## Logique (12 March 2014)

DB008 said:


> .....BTW - how much is your budget for the new computer?



I think around $1,000 should get me the basic hardware 8GB RAM/ single use software I need. I'll go with Windows 7-HP and Excel/Word/Powerpoint 2010. Not Outlook, as I've I've heard that Windows Live Mail is ok, or otherwise there's Thunderbird or Inky. For all it's failings, I'm going to miss Outlook Express.

IE of course comes bundled with the OS, but I agree with those who like Chrome, I use it myself.

Grumpy about it all, but if WinXP & Office2003 aren't going to be supported, there's little option.


----------



## Judd (12 March 2014)

Logique said:


> I think around $1,000 should get me the basic hardware 8GB RAM/ single use software I need. I'll go with Windows 7-HP and *Excel/Word/Powerpoint 2010. Not Outlook*, as I've I've heard that Windows Live Mail is ok, or otherwise there's Thunderbird or Inky. For all it's failings, I'm going to miss Outlook Express.
> 
> IE of course comes bundled with the OS, but I agree with those who like Chrome, I use it myself.
> 
> Grumpy about it all, but if WinXP & Office2003 aren't going to be supported, there's little option.




That is interesting.  I actually thought that Outlook was included with the Office 2010 suite of products.

The whole thing is really annoying as it is so easy to become totally confused.  Getting a straight, fair dinkum answer from the seller of this stuff is akin to extracting teeth without the benefit of an anesthetic - painful.

That reminds me.  If any of my acquaintances decide not to upgrade because they is lazy or work on the "she'll be right" method, I'll have to cross them off my Christmas Card list as I don't want them sending me any infected stuff as I would hazard a guess that virus checkers and the like are not 100% certain.


----------



## Logique (12 March 2014)

Judd said:


> That is interesting. I actually thought that Outlook was included with the Office 2010 suite...



Not if you choose the Home and Student version, you'd have to upgrade to Home and Business to get Outlook.

Here's something else that I discovered, Win7 Home Premium won't allow backups to a network device (eg an external drive). You'd have to upgrade to Win 7 Pro or Ultimate to get this feature. Or otherwise use third party backup software, seems to be plenty out there, some are free. There is a workaround available involving creation of an internal virtual drive, but I don't think I'll bother.

Microsoft not on my Christmas card list at this point.


----------



## Judd (12 March 2014)

Logique said:


> Not if you choose the Home and Student version, you'd have to upgrade to Home and Business to get Outlook.
> 
> Here's something else that I discovered, *Win7 Home Premium* won't allow backups to a network device (eg an external drive). You'd have to upgrade to Win 7 Pro or Ultimate to get this feature. Or otherwise use third party backup software, seems to be plenty out there, some are free. There is a workaround available involving creation of an internal virtual drive, but I don't think I'll bother.
> 
> Microsoft not on my Christmas card list at this point.




Now I am totally confused.  I just had a look "Control Panel>System."  Shows I am running Win 7 Home Premium and I have been using "Control Panel>Backup and Restore" to backup to an external hard drive via a USB.  Had a gander at the external hard drive and, yep, the latest backup done on Sunday is there.

Not saying you're wrong but as I've said above nothing is simple with this darn stuff.  Now I am wondering what the heck I actually do have.  Maybe I should simply go with the flow.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 March 2014)

I must admit to having no sympathy for WIN or MS Office users.

I changed to Apple 5 years ago, and it is the best thing I have ever done.

Max 15 secs from starting computer to doing work, seamless, intuitive and it works !!

You require very little support on a Mac.

Because it works.

gg


----------



## Judd (12 March 2014)

Bully for you, GG.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 March 2014)

Judd said:


> Bully for you, GG.




Thanks Judd,

Once you get over the obscene markup on Mac, it is plain sailing. 

Computers should assist, rather than be a part of the problem.

All this kerfuffle over Win and MS Office is because it is a crook product. Plain and simple. 

gg


----------



## Logique (12 March 2014)

Judd said:


> Now I am totally confused.  I just had a look "Control Panel>System."  Shows I am running Win 7 Home Premium and I have been using "Control Panel>Backup and Restore" to backup to an external hard drive via a USB.  Had a gander at the external hard drive and, yep, the latest backup done on Sunday is there.
> Not saying you're wrong but as I've said above nothing is simple with this darn stuff.  Now I am wondering what the heck I actually do have. Maybe I should simply go with the flow.



No that's an important point. Confusing is the word, I derived this belief from: http://social.technet.microsoft.com...926d105/windows-7-home-premium-network-backup
So I'll have to check on this again.


----------



## Judd (12 March 2014)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks Judd,
> 
> Once you get over the obscene markup on Mac, it is plain sailing.
> 
> ...




No probs, GG.  Considered a Mac, and I can easily afford one, but it wasn't suitable for my purposes.


----------



## Judd (12 March 2014)

Logique said:


> No that's an important point. Confusing is the word, I derived this belief from: http://social.technet.microsoft.com...926d105/windows-7-home-premium-network-backup
> So I'll have to check on this again.




Hmm, another guess here but isn't a network is different to a drive or DVD.  Soooo, yes to an external hard drive but no to network?  Merely a guess.

Depends on what you need to backup to if that's the case.


----------



## rumpole (12 March 2014)

Unrelated to the OP , but has anyone had experience of Linux ?

Is it suitable for a basic email & browser type machine ? Can you run Windows under it ?


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 March 2014)

I can follow the reasoning for "support" being needed for an operating system, but surely not for Office?

What can possibly need "supporting" with a spreadsheet, word processor etc? It's a program and if it works now then it should work forever. At least it should unless it's been deliberately programmed to self destruct after a certain time.

From a longer term perspective, a PC is pretty much a fully developed technology these days. It's not like 20 years ago when there was a real, obvious benefit to upgrading. Apart from a few little bits of no real consequence, a new one will for most users do nothing that an older one won't. For some it will, but not for most.


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2014)

Smurf1976 said:


> I can follow the reasoning for "support" being needed for an operating system, but surely not for Office?
> 
> What can possibly need "supporting" with a spreadsheet, word processor etc? It's a program and if it works now then it should work forever. At least it should unless it's been deliberately programmed to self destruct after a certain time.
> 
> From a longer term perspective, a PC is pretty much a fully developed technology these days. It's not like 20 years ago when there was a real, obvious benefit to upgrading. Apart from a few little bits of no real consequence, a new one will for most users do nothing that an older one won't. For some it will, but not for most.




If you are on a modem connected computer with an encrypted(difficult) password.
Why would you worry if XP isn't supported?

I can't understand why it is such a big deal, untill a programme you want to use is 64 bit.

If all your current programmes service your requirements, what's the problem?


----------



## Judd (13 March 2014)

Smurf1976 said:


> I can follow the reasoning for "support" being needed for an operating system, but surely not for Office?
> 
> What can possibly need "supporting" with a spreadsheet, word processor etc? It's a program and if it works now then it should work forever. At least it should unless it's been deliberately programmed to self destruct after a certain time.
> 
> From a longer term perspective, a PC is pretty much a fully developed technology these days. It's not like 20 years ago when there was a real, obvious benefit to upgrading. Apart from a few little bits of no real consequence, a new one will for most users do nothing that an older one won't. For some it will, but not for most.




Good question.  Don't know.  Maybe it has something to do with how the product is used.  I don't send spreadsheets or word documents and the like to others.  Mostly I just type 'em and don't save 'em because they are usually a one-off and don't remain on my PC .  Could have something to do with it.


----------



## Logique (13 March 2014)

For me it's about managing risk, but we must each make our own call on that.



> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2038505/for-securitys-sake-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-office.html
> *For security's sake, upgrade to a newer version of Office*
> - Lincoln Spector @lincolnspector May 23, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## rumpole (13 March 2014)

Logique said:


> For me it's about managing risk, but we must each make our own call on that.




What a great way for Microsoft to earn even more megabucks. 

Deny support for a product then play the fear game.

A great example of corporate good citizenship.


----------



## Samson 9 (14 March 2014)

*Re: Win XP no more support - MS Office 2003 no more support - help!!*

Sadly for me one piece of software I liked and was using since 1994 was lost as it was not compatible but anyway I have lost the install disks which were 3 1/2".

If your old PC is still working you can pack up your windows XP with the free "VM Ware Player" and run it on your new windows 7 PC as a virtual program and keep using your old programs. Just ensure that the virtual Player can't access the internet to keep the bugs out! 

Sam


----------



## Logique (6 August 2014)

My new system is up and running.

- Windows 7 x64 OS is fine
- Win 7 Backup to local external drive is fine
- Windows Live Mail client is fine (substitute for Outlook Express)

- the old XP machine hasn't missed a beat , MS supported or not, but that's ok, a good spare 

- latest MS Office 2013 suite programs are fine
- main difference to previous is Core i5, more RAM and bigger GPU
- left IE browser behind forever, Chrome is so much better

- all in all, a seamless transition


----------

